# [Video] How to pronounce Polish cubers' names



## blah (Aug 21, 2012)

Disclaimer: I am not Polish. I do not speak a word of Polish. I have never spoken to anyone from Poland. I do not personally know anyone from Poland. I don't really know if any of these pronunciations are correct, but I have made every effort to pronounce them to the best of my knowledge and abilities. No Poles were harmed in the making of this video. A Pikachu was harmed in the making of this video.

I hope I haven't offended anyone. Can any Polish cuber please correct me if I mispronounced anything?

Also, I couldn't find note cards, so I sacrificed 13 paper plates.


----------



## Sa967St (Aug 21, 2012)

After how incredible the first one was, I honestly didn't think you'd be able to top it. I was soooooo wrong. I laughed throughout the whole video. :3


----------



## SpeedSolve (Aug 21, 2012)

Oh, that's awesome. "1BLD, 2BLD, 3BLD, 4BLD, 5BLD. Multi-BLD. That is Multi-BLD." Epic.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 21, 2012)

Multiblind, very good!


----------



## Ickathu (Aug 21, 2012)

this is hilariously epic.


----------



## Endgame (Aug 22, 2012)

Król Karol kupił królowej Karolinie korale koloru koralowego. 

I approve of this.


----------



## uniacto (Aug 22, 2012)

hilarious! nice job!


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 22, 2012)

Even better than the first one!



Spoiler



Moop.


----------



## brandbest1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Yay, I've been waiting for this... awesome vid! gogogovid


----------



## lras (Aug 22, 2012)

"Zbor*o*wski"... Anyway, a great video.


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 22, 2012)

Kris De WRsis


----------



## Meep (Aug 22, 2012)

gogogovid v2!


----------



## bluecloe45 (Aug 22, 2012)

Best videos evar


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 22, 2012)

Moooooooooooop.

I thought the first video was better, but this one is still funny.

Volume = pizza.


----------



## IamWEB (Aug 22, 2012)

Holds up very well, considering it's a



Spoiler



sequel.


----------



## blah (Aug 22, 2012)

IamWEB said:


> Holds up very well, considering it's a
> 
> 
> 
> ...



shh newbies don't know that


----------



## arcio1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice video, it's funny that foreigner (for us - Poles) made video like that 
But it's Zbigniew Zbor*o*wski, not Zbor*ó*wski.


----------



## GregTheCuber (Aug 22, 2012)

Qiute good. (Całkiem dobrze)

I guess You are going to Euro 2012


----------

